
Comparing the Politics of Trump and His Silicon Valley Surrogate Peter Thiel - techterrier
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/17/trump-silicon-valley-surrogate-thiel/
======
internaut
Here come the torches!

[https://vimeo.com/28437700](https://vimeo.com/28437700) (complete with
scientific innovation)

